# History of Iodine allergy



## FractalMind (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi!

I'm looking for the icd9 code; I've look at several options but since it only states "Iodine" I don't know wich one to use 

Any ideas?


----------



## shruthi (Jul 11, 2013)

How about the code V15.09 (Other allergy, other than to medicinal agents )


Shruthi.


----------

